# Ambulance driver license



## rhan101277 (Jun 30, 2008)

I found out that I could drive ambulance before becoming a basic.  I wanted to get some feedback and see if it would be a good thing to do while I am taking the basic course.  I wonder if I do drive, and assist with loading the patient, if I will just get confused with what I am learning in class and what is going on.  I definitely am going to get the license to get it out of the way, but on the fence about whether to start driving before I get my EMT-B or not.

Suggestions, Comments, etc.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 30, 2008)

do it, it is a great idea for you to get a feel for and see the skills that your learning before you get your cert and after you get out of class. plus once you get your cert you have an easy in for your agency.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks mikey, any flop side opinions.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 1, 2008)

Going tomorrow to take the course, wish me luck.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 2, 2008)

Start driving and when your class starts you can ride in the back and put everything together.  I did that and it made class more understandable, rolled everything together that I was learning.  Plus you get some practice on your vitals.  As you move through the class you get to work on everything you have learned.  Also will make it easier for your ride time.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 2, 2008)

no real down side.

just remember, right up until you have your ticket in your hands, you are a student and therefore not qualified to provide most of the care you will learn about in class.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I completed the course.  I guess I need to wait until after I do the EMT-B and get my NREMT.  Here in Mississippi you can just be a EMS-Driver, but I don't want to get my license and it show just driver now, then after to turn around and pay another fee when I get my EMT-B NREMT.

One of the EMT's I met said that a EMT-Basic was just a glorified first responder.  There were zero EMT-Paramedics there taking the course.  The place I want to work starts out EMT-B's at $8 hr and EMT-P at $13 which is fine cause I am not working for the money.  But most B's say they work 5 12 hour shifts a week.  Anyhow I am glad I got this part out of the way, learned about lights and siren and what to do at intersections.  The course cost $50 then I have to pay $35 for the application fee.


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> ...One of the EMT's I met said that a EMT-Basic was just a glorified first responder...



I think thats been said on here, too


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jon said:


> I think thats been said on here, too



Do you think of yourself as a glorified first responder?  The EMT-B gets almost triple the amount of school room time than a first responder.  A first responder doesn't have to take any kind of test for competency I don't think.  I am taking other courses not required for a basic to prepare for paramedic class next fall.  Hopefully this will help me in the field.


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2008)

Taken to PM - sorry for getting this off-topic.


----------



## Derek (Aug 12, 2008)

*re*

Just a small side note here rhan; you will need both your EMS-Drivers license and EMT-Basic certification to work in Mississippi as a basic. You can go ahead and get your drivers license if you want - you will have to pay both fees anyways.

I worked as a driver while in basic school - the only real downside I experienced is that when you take national registry exams you need to go by the text book. Most of the stuff you do/see on the ambulance will not follow exact text book guidelines/protocols/NR exam requirements.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Just a small side note here rhan; you will need both your EMS-Drivers license and EMT-Basic certification to work in Mississippi as a basic. You can go ahead and get your drivers license if you want - you will have to pay both fees anyways.
> 
> I worked as a driver while in basic school - the only real downside I experienced is that when you take national registry exams you need to go by the text book. Most of the stuff you do/see on the ambulance will not follow exact text book guidelines/protocols/NR exam requirements.



Yeah I got it out of the way, I noticed there was a $35 fee for each.  I think that paying separate fees is silly.


----------

